# bir...., bir



## kmaro

*Bir* Isvec, bir Belcika daha aktifti.

Im intersted in how bir is translated in this sentence. Thanks.


----------



## Honour

*For one moment(instance)* Sweden, *and the other* Belgium was more active than the other.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

How about this?

Bir İsveç, bir Belçika daha aktifti.
_*Sweden and Belgium were more active compared to the others.
*_


----------



## Honour

Ben şöyle düşündüm: Futbol maçı 
Bir isveç oyuna hakim, bir  belçika. Top bir o yarı sahada, bir bu yarı sahada.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Ah... Şimdi çevirini kavrayabildim. Futbolla ilgisi olmayan biri olarak öyle düşünmem beklenemezdi elbette.  

Bana İsveç ve Belçika'nın dahil ve daha etkin olduğu bir organizasyondan bahsediliyormuş gibi geldi gerçi.


----------



## Honour

İlk başta bana da öyle geldi. Sonra -maç izlemenin de etkisiyle- bu geldi aklıma 
Senin -başta benim de- düşündüğün de şunun gibi:
"Sınıfta matematiği iyi olan kim var? Bir sen, bir ben varım." gibi.


@
Kmaro, biraz daha konu içeriği hakkında bilgi verebilir misin?

Kmaro, could you please provide more context? As you may have already noticed two totally different translations are possible.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Honour said:


> Senin -başta benim de- düşündüğün de şunun gibi:
> "Sınıfta matematiği iyi olan kim var? Bir sen, bir ben varım." gibi.


İlk önce o şekilde düşünüp _"Only Sweden and Belgium were more active."_ diye çevirmiştim; ancak daha sonra onu sildim.

Düşündüğüm şeyi _"Ülkemiz; bir İsviçre, bir Belçika kadar aktif olamıyor ne yazık ki."_ örneği ile açıklayabilirim.


----------



## kmaro

Ne güzel tahminler ya! Ancak şöyle bir kontekstan aldim:

Ingiltere, yine Türkiye'yi destekledi ama önceki Konsey ve zirve toplantılarında olduğu kadar öne çıkmadı.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*"Sweden and Belgium were more active compared to England."* could work then.


----------

